# Multiple 12V Schienen oder Einzelne



## Sefyu_TR (9. Januar 2014)

Servus miteinander,
denyo62 und ich haben uns Gedanken über den Aufbau von Netzteilen gemacht benötigen Hilfe zum Verständnis.
Als Beispiel nehmen wir die be quiet! Netzteile. Wir haben folgende 3 Produkte von oben nach unten Preis aufsteigend parat:

- Pure Power L8 730W mit zwei 12V schienen die jeweils 30A liefern, aber gesamt nur 660W zur Verfügung stellen
- Power Zone 750W mit einer 12V Schiene 62A, die 744W zur Verfügung stellt
- Straight Power E9 700W mit vier 12V Schienen 18A, 18A, 22A, 22A, die insgesamt 672W zur Verfügung stellen

Die Frage ist nun, was denn "besser" ist? Eine einzelne Schiene oder multiple Schienen?
Denn während die einzelne Schiene anscheinend mehr Saft liefern kann, bringen mehrere Schienen ja zusammen weniger Leistung aufs Papier.
Wenn sich diese Leistung auf zwei GPUs und eine übertaktete CPU aufteilt, ist die einzelne Schiene doch besser dran, während die Multi-Schienen mit 18A beispielsweise auf jeweils nur 144W kämen.
Trotzdem haben sie das sooo vielversprechende SLI/CF-Zertifikat.
Haben wir eine gänzlich falsche Vorstellung davon?


----------



## MaxRink (9. Januar 2014)

Erstmal 12V *18 A sind 216W, nicht 144W.
Multirail ist besser, da die Schutzfunktionen zuverlässiger arbeiten.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (9. Januar 2014)

Oh, hab mich im Taschenrechner vertippt. Nungut, 216W klingen aber auch grenzwertig... oder irre ich mich?


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Januar 2014)

Mehrere Lanes können auch eine Grafikkarte befeuern, das gibt im Normalfall keine Probleme.

Eine Lane hat, wie du schon gesagt hast, den Vorteil das die gesamte geforderte Leistung des PCs darüber läuft. Bei besonders starken Netzteilen (also grob ab 50A aufwärts) haben die Schutzschaltungen im Falle eines Kurzschlusses allerdings Probleme einzugreifen.

Mehrere Lanes kann man also schöner aufteilen, im Falle des Straight Powers kümmern sich sicherlich die beiden Lanes mit 22A um die Grafikkarte und der Rest um die CPU etc. So hat alles genug Saft zur Verfügung. Beim günstigeren Pure Power ist das weniger gut gelöst weil es nur zwei Lanes gibt die sich Grafikkarte und der Rest teilen müssen. Das mag in der 400W-Klasse noch egal sein, aber so ein großes Pure Power lohnt sich nicht mehr 

Insgesamt macht also ein Netzteil mit mehreren Lanes mehr Sinn.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2014)

Mehr Schienen sind immer besser, weil dadurch eine bessere Aufteilung der 12V Spannung möglich ist.
Und mir grauts immer davor mir vorzustellen, dass 62A durch max 2,5mm² sollen.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (9. Januar 2014)

Single-Rail klingt nur gut in meinen Ohren, da er nicht pro Rail begrenzt ist, sondern einfach ausgedrückt jeder sich so an der Power bedienen kann, wie er es braucht.
Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass sich multiple Rails zusammenlegen können oder gar eine Rail überschüssige Power einer anderen Rail bereitstellen kann ...

Edit: 

Hmm... Weiß man denn wie die Aufteilung der 2 Lanes abläuft? Sprich ist eine Lane nur für die CPU und die andere nur für die GPUs oder wie funktioniert das?
Diese Aufteilung ist das, was mich stutzig macht.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2014)

Stell dir mal vor du ziehst was schweres nur mit einem Seil.
Das geht ohne Probleme, nur wenn das Seil reisst fällst du natürlich um.
Ziehst du das gleiche Gewicht mit 4 kleineren Seilen und eins reisst, dann kannst du dich abfangen und aufhören zu ziehen.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (9. Januar 2014)

Ok das klingt logisch  Ich meinte nur, ob eine Lane beispielsweise dann fest nur für die GPUs zur Verfügung steht etc oder ob die einzelnen Lanes dann keine festgelegte Einheit haben die sie ansteuern sondern einfach nur wie in deiner Metapher erläutert dennoch Gesamt zur Verfügung stehen.
Quasi ob von einer einzelnen Lane dann X Watt zu einer GPU und Y Watt zur CPU geht und von einer anderen Lane dann wiederum alles an die zweite GPU beispielsweise und so weiter....


----------



## ich111 (9. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> - Pure Power L8 730W mit zwei 12V schienen die jeweils 30A liefern, aber gesamt nur 660W zur Verfügung stellen
> - Power Zone 750W mit einer 12V Schiene 62A, die 744W zur Verfügung stellt
> - Straight Power E9 700W mit vier 12V Schienen 18A, 18A, 22A, 22A, die insgesamt 672W zur Verfügung stellen


 In der Wattklasse nur noch Multirail, bei spätestens 40A sollte die OCP eingreifen und das geht nicht wenn die Schiene über 35A hat, weil die Absicherung immer etwas drüber ist (der Kunde würde sich ja freuen wenn das Gerät mit 40A beworben wird, die Absicherung aber schon bei 39A einspringt.)
Die Genannten Geräte sind aber alle nicht für diese Wattklasse geeignet, da entweder Singlerail oder Gruppenreguliert, d.h. 12V und 5V werden gemeinsam reguliert (was bei einer Graka (eine 690 oder 7990 sind ja auch 2!) und einer CPU noch geht, aber drüber ist es nicht mehr so toll:  Hohe Last auf 12V (Grakas und CPUs ziehen nun mal nur von der 12V) --> 12V bricht ein. Auf 5V ist aber genau so wenig Last wie bei nem Office PC, weil das eigentlich nur Board und HDD/SSD/ODD benötigen. Das Netzteil kann nun der absinkenden 12V entgegenwirken, da schnellt aber dann die 5V hoch oder es macht gar nichts und man hat zu wenig Spannung auf der 12V Schiene.

Lanes sind eigentlich immer fest zugeordnet: Bei 4 Rails ist das meistens so: Eine Rail CPU, eine Molex/Sata und die anderen beiden PCIe


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2014)

Cooler Master V550S im Test

Hab gerad keine Lust, mehr zu schreiben, daher nur 'nen Link...


----------



## Sefyu_TR (9. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, ergibt alles Sinn. Danke für die schnellen Antworten noch kurz vor Mitternacht


----------



## denyo62 (9. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die Genannten Geräte sind aber alle nicht für diese Wattklasse geeignet, da entweder Singlerail oder Gruppenreguliert, d.h. 12V und 5V werden gemeinsam reguliert (was bei einer Graka (eine 690 oder 7990 sind ja auch 2!) und einer CPU noch geht, aber drüber ist es nicht mehr so toll:  Hohe Last auf 12V (Grakas und CPUs ziehen nun mal nur von der 12V) --> 12V bricht ein. Auf 5V ist aber genau so wenig Last wie bei nem Office PC, weil das eigentlich nur Board und HDD/SSD/ODD benötigen. Das Netzteil kann nun der absinkenden 12V entgegenwirken, da schnellt aber dann die 5V hoch oder es macht gar nichts und man hat zu wenig Spannung auf der 12V Schiene.



das mit dem Gruppenreguliert hab ich noch net wirklich verstanden...die werden gemeinsam reguliert... was heißt das denn jetzt.. bzw was ist schlech/gut dran ..


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. Januar 2014)

Was würdet ihr denn für ein NT für ein Multi-GPU System empfehlen ohne dass ich jetzt 180€ hinblättern muss?
Ich kenne nur die be quiet! NTs und da kommt mir nur der Dark Power Pro in den Sinn... 

Ich sollte dazu noch bemerken, dass ich allergisch dagegen bin, wenn ich ein System, dass beispielsweise 400W beim Zocken dauerhaft verbraucht, mit einem 430W Netzteil ausstatte... diese hohe Auslastung lässt mir bei einem Netzteil einfach keine Ruhe... egal wie unbegründet das für manche sein mag... also die 700W Klasse bei meinem Knecht der gemessen maximal 510W schluckt und in Zukunft mit sicherheit das eine oder andere Upgrade bekommt, wäre mir schon sehr lieb....


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Januar 2014)

Das Dark Power Pro ist auch extra auf Multi-GPU-Systeme ausgelegt, für Systeme mit nur einer Grafikkarte reicht eigentlich auch ein Straight Power aus ohne das man Nachteile spürt. Eine günstige Alternative wäre noch das Enermax Revo 87+ das grade sehr günstig abverkauft wird. Das hat in der 650W-Ausführung drei Lanes, ist daher technisch nicht so perfekt wie das BQT. 
Mit anderen Herstellern kenne ich mich nicht so aus, bei Seasonic ist das ja auch immer eine Glückssache ob man ein gutes Netzteil erwischt, die scheinen in letzter Zeit ja abgebaut zu haben.

Zu deiner Problematik: Natürlich sollte ein Netzteil nicht immer an der Belastungsgrenze laufen, aber ob ein Netzteil mit 50% Auslastung oder 80% läuft, sollte auf die Lebensdauer keine Auswirkungen haben. Bei einem Rechner der 400W schluckt, würde ich also z.B. das BQT E9 480W einbauen.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. Januar 2014)

Ok, eine letzte Frage noch... Dann dürfte alles geklärt sein:
Die Aufteilung bei 4 Lanes klingt ja sehr sinnvoll.

Aber was macht mein NT mit 2 Lanes à 30A/360W mit meiner CPU und den 2 GPUs... ist jetzt nur eine 360W Lane für 2 GPUs da, die aber eigentlich mehr benötigen? 
Oder kann da die überschüssige Power der ersten Lane, die dann wahrscheinlich CPU SSD HDD Board etc ansteuert, eine Graka mitansteuern. Also quasi dass die erste Lane alles inklusive eine GPU ansteuert und die zweite Lane stumpf ausgedrückt 220W für eine GPU bereitstellt und die restlichen 140W für die andere...


----------



## ich111 (10. Januar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> das mit dem Gruppenreguliert hab ich noch net wirklich verstanden...dei werden gemeinsam reguliert... was heißt das denn jetzt.. bzw was sit schlech/gut dran ..


 Grundsätzlich ist das eher schlecht, aber bis 500W ist es noch in Ordnung und 12V und 5V einzeln regulieren kostet halt schon mehr. 

Gruppenreguliert heißt einfach, dass das Netzteil 12V und 5V nur gemeinsam regulieren kann bzw einfach nur die 12V reguliert und daraus einfach nach einem festen Muster die 5V ableitet ohne irgendwas bei dieser Ableitung verändern zu können.
Das Netzteil überwacht zwar auch die 5V, aber kann diese nicht getrennt regeln und muss wenn es etwas an der 5V oder 12V ändern will eben zwangsläufig auch die jeweil andere Schiene mit ändern


----------



## denyo62 (10. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das eher schlecht, aber bis 500W ist es noch in Ordnung und 12V und 5V einzeln regulieren kostet halt schon mehr.
> 
> Gruppenreguliert heißt einfach, dass das Netzteil 12V und 5V nur gemeinsam regulieren kann bzw einfach nur die 12V reguliert und daraus einfach nach einem festen Muster die 5V ableitet ohne irgendwas bei dieser Ableitung verändern zu können.
> Das Netzteil überwacht zwar auch die 5V, aber kann diese nicht getrennt regeln und muss wenn es etwas an der 5V oder 12V ändern will eben zwangsläufig auch die jeweil andere Schiene mit ändern



hmm ok ... danke für die Info !!

aber jetzt noch die Frage wo ich denn erkenne ob en NT Gruppenreguliert ist oder nicht.. bin grad dabei mich bei Netzteilen umzugucken aber ich sehe keine Infos über die Regelung.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Januar 2014)

Da bleibt wohl nur Testberichte blättern oder hier fragen bevor man sich für ein Netzteil entscheidet. Es soll sonst vorkommen das einige Leute ein doppelt so großes Netzteil kaufen wie nötig, oder eins von einem insolventen Hersteller, einen Chinaböller oder ein Singlelane Netzteil mit 850W an den Officerechner anschließen will...


----------



## denyo62 (10. Januar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Da bleibt wohl nur Testberichte blättern oder hier fragen bevor man sich für ein Netzteil entscheidet. Es soll sonst vorkommen das einige Leute ein doppelt so großes Netzteil kaufen wie nötig, oder eins von einem insolventen Hersteller, einen Chinaböller oder ein Singlelane Netzteil mit 850W an den Officerechner anschließen will...



Alles klar dann wirds wohl nächstes mal vorher genau gefragt 

Auf die letzte Frage von Sefyu bezüglich der 2 Lanes und der Aufteilung der 360watt hat keiner ne antwort ?


----------



## ich111 (10. Januar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> hmm ok ... danke für die Info !!
> 
> aber jetzt noch die Frage wo ich denn erkenne ob en NT Gruppenreguliert ist oder nicht.. bin grad dabei mich bei Netzteilen umzugucken aber ich sehe keien Infos über die Regelung.


 Reviews lesen, bei guten steht das dabei. Wenn du in nem Review nichts über die Kondensatoren auf Sekundärseite lesen kannst und keine Bilder vom Innenleben siehst, dann kann das Review schon nicht mehr gut sein. 
Dann sollten auch geeignete (sehr teure) Testgeräte (z.B. Chroma Teststation) verwendet werden...

Bei Be Quiet sind aktuell alle ATX Netzteile außer die Dark Power Pro gruppenreguliert, aber das ist eben nicht alles: Man sollte dann noch darauf achten, dass alle notwendigen Schutzschaltungen verwendet werden.
Diese sollten alle vorhanden sein: 



Spoiler



*Schutzschaltungen*


Damit  das Netzteil und der Rest des Systems vor Schäden  bewahrt  wird,  müssen heutige Netzteile mit bestimmten Schutzschaltungen   ausgestattet  werden. Diese setzen ein, wenn zum Beispiel zu viel Strom  durch  das  Netzteil läuft (Kurzschluss oder Blitzeinschlag im Netz) oder  die   Spannungen außerhalb der Spezifikation laufen. In jedem Netzteil  kommt  eine  Mehrzahl von Schutzschaltungen vor. Ein Netzteil sollte  möglichst  viele  Schutzschaltungen haben, um das Netzteil selbst und das  ganze  System vor  Schäden zu bewahren. COUGAR Netzteile haben die  neuesten  Standards an  Schutzschaltungen integriert: 
*OCP  (Over Current Protection) - Schutz vor  Stromspitzen *

               Das OCP wird dazu eingesetzt, die Leitungen und den PC  vor  Überlastströmen zu  schützen. Sie unterbrechen die Zufuhr bei zu  hohem  Strom. Dies ist in der  Realität bei einer bis zu 20 Ampere  belastbaren  12V Leitung ca. 24 Ampere. Die  Hersteller benutzen dies  meistens als  kleinen Trick, denn sie setzen die Untergrenze  so hoch,  zum Beispiel  auf 30 Ampere, um somit mehr Leistung aus Ihrem Netzteil   zu bekommen.  Die Spezifikation schreibt hingegen vor, dass keine  Leitung mit  mehr  als 20A belastet werden darf. Wenn manche Hersteller  ihre 12V Leitungen   aus einer einzigen erzeugen, kann das OCP nicht bei  20A liegen. In  diesem Falle  setzen sie es entweder sehr hoch oder  bauen diese  Schutzfunktion erst gar nicht  ein. 

*OTP (Over Temperature Protection) -  Überhitzungsschutz *

               Der Überhitzungsschutz ist dazu da, das Netzteil vor   großer Hitze zu schützen.  Es ist vorgeschrieben, dass das Netzteil bis   zu 50°C arbeiten kann. Der Schutz  setzt also etwas höher an. Er soll   das Netzteil vor einem möglichen Hitzetod  abschalten. Bei manchen   Netzteilen ist dieser Schutz zu hoch angesetzt oder  existiert gar   nicht. Bei Eintreten eines Problems wird das Netzteil dann  durchbrennen   und wird somit unbenutzbar. Bei Einschalten dieses Schutzes kann  das   Netzteil bei niedrigerer Temperatur wieder in Betrieb genommen werden. 

*OVP & UVP (Over/Under Voltage  Protection) -  Überspannungsschutz *

               Die Überspannungsschutzfunktion soll, wie der Name schon   sagt, den PC vor zu  hoher Spannung schützen. Zu hohe Spannung kann dem   PC schaden. Deswegen hat  Intel die Spannungsrichtlinien für den PC in   der ATX-Spezifikation festgelegt.  Die Leitungen dürfen jeweils nicht   mehr als 5% in die positive oder negative  Richtung der genannten   Spannung ausgeben. Dies heißt bei einer 12V Leitung,  dass sie von   11,40V bis 12,60V haben darf.

*OPP (Over Power Protection) - Überlastungsschutz *

               Diese Funktion ist dem noch nicht so erfahrenen User   sicherlich ebenfalls  bekannt. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine   Schutzfunktion, welche bei Überlastung  einsetzt. Überlastung kann sehr   einfach erzeugt werden. Viele finden dies  heraus, wenn sie sich gerade   ein neues Mainboard, einen neuen Prozessor  und/oder dazu eine neue   Grafikkarte gegönnt haben. Die neu aufgesetzte Hardware  kann ein   Vielfaches mehr an Leistung beanspruchen und das Netzteil somit in die    Knie zwingen. Systemabstürze oder Nichteinschalten des PCs sind hierbei   die  Folge. Es lohnt sich also bei neuer Hardware ebenfalls einen  Blick  auf das  Netzteil zu werfen. In den meisten Fällen wird es  heutzutage an  der 12V Leitung  liegen. Diese wird am häufigsten benutzt  und muss  somit genügend Leistung  liefern. Stimmt diese nicht, bekommt  man  Probleme mit dem Netzteil. Aktuelle  Netzteile verfügen also über  zwei  oder mehrere 12V Leitungen, um heutigen  Systemen genügend  Leistung zur  Verfügung zu stellen. 

*SCP (Short Circuit Protection) - Schutz  vor Kurzschlüssen* 

             Die am häufigsten eingesetzte Schutzfunktion. Wer ein   Bastler ist und sich sehr  gut im Inneren des eigenen PCs auskennt, der   kennt diese Funktion vielleicht  schon aus der einen oder anderen   Situation. Diese Schutzfunktion setzt bei Kurzschlüssen  ein, die zum   Beispiel durch fehlerhaftes Anbringen eines Kabels zustande  gekommen   sind. Eine liegen gelassene Schraube auf dem Mainboard kann ebenfalls    zu Kurzschlüssen führen. Es ist also höchste Vorsicht geboten, wenn man   selbst  Hand an seinen PC legen möchte. Im Zweifel sollte man in jedem   Falle einen  Fachmann konsultieren, sodass ein gefährlicher Kurzschluss   nicht zustande  kommt. Sollte es aber doch soweit kommen, wird das   Netzteil bei einer  vorhandenen Sicherung wieder gleich danach   einsatzbereit sein, wie es der  Standard vorschreibt.  

Quelle:http://www.cougar-world.de/faq/netzteil-lexikon/5-frage.html


Übrigens interessant, dass sich Cougar bei den neuen GXv3 selbst nicht an die maximal 20A pro 12V Rail hält

Und dann auch noch mal ganz wichtig: Kondensatoren (am wichtigsten Elkos, Feststoffkondensatoren leben nämlich deutlich länger). Hier wird gerne getrickst und mit Japanischen Kondensatoren geworben. Hier werden dann auch hochwertige Japanische verbaut, aber gerne nur auf der primären Seite (Trafo trennt in Primäre und Sekundäre Seite, an der Primären hängt das Netzteil am Stromnetz und an der Sekundären der PC) und hier sind gar keine so hochwertigen nötig, weil hier meistens relativ viel Platz ist und diese daher gut gekühlt werden können. Auf der deutlich engeren und wärmen sekundären Seite werden dann gerne Modelle verbaut, auf die sich gerade so noch jemand traut seinen Namen drauf zu drücken (CapXon ...).


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2014)

Bei stärkeren Geräten mit nur zwei +12V Leitungen wird alles kreuz und quer verteilt. Hier mal 'nen PCIe, da mal 'nen Laufwerk usw. Schau doch mal ins Manual vom L8, da steht das drin.

Kurz: je ein PCIe Kabel hängt an einer +12V...


----------



## vd29 (10. Januar 2014)

vorteil   single rail ist das eben mehr strom auf einmal bereitsteht auf der einen schiene. sie arbeiten sicherer im unteren und mittleren lastbereich. bei sehr hoher Belastung kann aber die spannung einbrechen.
multi rail ist bei hoher belastung sicherer weil eine schiene die andere etwas abfangen kann bei Einbruch. 
grundsätzlich sind singles zu empfehlen wenn man denn nicht permanent am limit fährt weil hier die spannung konstanter gehalten wird.
schutzmechanismen greifen bei vernünftigen Produkten gleichermaßen gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2014)

vd29 schrieb:


> vorteil   single rail ist das eben mehr strom auf einmal bereitsteht auf der einen schiene.


Sag mal, hast du den Link, den ich gepostet hab, überhaupt gelesen?!
Weil mir scheint so, als ob du es nicht getan hättest weil dann hättest du nicht diesen Unsinn behauptet.

Denn, was du hier schreibst, ist KEIN Vorteil. Es ist ein NACHTEIL.



vd29 schrieb:


> sie arbeiten sicherer im unteren und mittleren lastbereich. bei sehr hoher Belastung kann aber die spannung einbrechen.


Wo hast du diesen Unsinn her?! 
Siehe den von mir geposteten Link. Da stehts drin.
Kurz: Wieso soll die Spannung einbrechen, wenn der größte Unterschied je ein Widerstand (oder Stabkernspule) sowie entsprechend getrennte Lötpunkte sind.
Siehe Link, da hab ich 'nen Bild gepostet.



vd29 schrieb:


> multi rail ist bei hoher belastung sicherer weil eine schiene die andere etwas abfangen kann bei Einbruch.


Nein, Blödsinn. Beide gleich.
MR ist sicherer, weil der max. Strom aufgeteilt/limitiert wird.



vd29 schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sind singles zu empfehlen wenn man denn nicht permanent am limit fährt weil hier die spannung konstanter gehalten wird.


Nein, ganz im Gegenteil. Multi Rail ist zu empfehlen, im Optimalfall mit möglichst 'wenig Ampere'. 



vd29 schrieb:


> schutzmechanismen greifen bei vernünftigen Produkten gleichermaßen gut.


dieses Posting beweist das Gegenteil...


----------



## vd29 (10. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du den Link, den ich gepostet hab, überhaupt gelesen?!
> Weil mir scheint so, als ob du es nicht getan hättest weil dann hättest du nicht diesen Unsinn behauptet.
> 
> Denn, was du hier schreibst, ist KEIN Vorteil. Es ist ein NACHTEIL.
> ...



doch bei eben den angegebenen Werten, was man selber benötigt muss man natürlich schon wissen


----------



## vd29 (10. Januar 2014)

vd29 schrieb:


> doch bei eben den angegebenen Werten, was man selber benötigt muss man natürlich schon wissen



edit: mit handy on bitte um Nachsicht bei Formatierung


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. Januar 2014)

vd29 schrieb:


> vorteil   single rail ist das eben mehr strom auf einmal bereitsteht auf der einen schiene. sie arbeiten sicherer im unteren und mittleren lastbereich. bei sehr hoher Belastung kann aber die spannung einbrechen.
> multi rail ist bei hoher belastung sicherer weil eine schiene die andere etwas abfangen kann bei Einbruch.
> grundsätzlich sind singles zu empfehlen wenn man denn nicht permanent am limit fährt weil hier die spannung konstanter gehalten wird.
> schutzmechanismen greifen bei vernünftigen Produkten gleichermaßen gut.



Tschuldige, aber nachdem ich den Link/Post von Stefan Payne gelesen habe, kann ich dir absolut nicht zustimmen. Es spricht doch absolut gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand, alles auf eine Lane zu legen um ne kräftige Zeitbomben zu haben.. 

Hmmm... Multi-Lanes, am besten gleich 4... Nicht Gruppenreguliert... Dark Power Pro... Das reißt mir wieder 160€ ins Portemonnaie obwohl ich doch nichts mehr in den PC investieren wollte dieses Jahr


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

vd29 schrieb:


> vorteil   single rail ist das eben mehr strom auf einmal bereitsteht auf der einen schiene. sie arbeiten sicherer im unteren und mittleren lastbereich. bei sehr hoher Belastung kann aber die spannung einbrechen.
> multi rail ist bei hoher belastung sicherer weil eine schiene die andere etwas abfangen kann bei Einbruch.
> grundsätzlich sind singles zu empfehlen wenn man denn nicht permanent am limit fährt weil hier die spannung konstanter gehalten wird.
> schutzmechanismen greifen bei vernünftigen Produkten gleichermaßen gut.


 


Ich mache hier mal einen ganz blöden Autovergleich, da Stefans Erklärungen anscheinend nicht verstanden werden.


Single Rail:
Du hast zwischen München und Stuttgart eine Autobahn mit 1 Fahrstreifen. Nun möchte aber jeder gerne nach München, weil dort der Bundesliga-Klassiker FCB-VfB ansteht. Um dem riesigen Andrang Herr zu werden, entschliesst sich die Polizei kurzerhand, das Tempolimit von 130 auf 250 anzuheben, um mehr Autos in kürzerer Zeit nach München schicken zu können.

Multi Rail:
Der Bundesliga-Klassiker FCB-VfB steht wieder vor der Tür. Weil Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren gezeigt haben, dass die Autobahnen diese Verkehrsbelastung nicht stemmen können, hat man sich darauf geeinigt, die Autobahn um 2 Spuren zu erweitern und dafür das Tempolimit auf 130 zu belassen. Dank der grösseren Autobahn können nun - genau wie im ersten Beispiel - mehr Fahrzeuge gleichzeitig von Stuttgart aus richtung München fahren. 




Was glaubst du, in welchem Szenario ein Unfall verheerendere Folgen haben wird?


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

Bitte keine Autovergleiche.


----------



## IqpI (10. Januar 2014)

Autovergleiche sind spitze


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

Doch. Autovergleiche. Höhöhö. 

Wenn du es besser erklären kannst, sei doch bitte so frei^^


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich von Stuttgart nach München will nehme ich die Bahn.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Stuttgart nach München will nehme ich die Bahn.


 
Auch im Hochsommer ?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Stuttgart nach München will nehme ich die Bahn.


 

Glückwunsch, du bist intelligenter als 75% der Bevölkerung und wärmeresistenter als 90% davon. 


Nee ernsthaft, mir ist es lieber, jemand macht das Richtige aus falscher Überzeugung als wenn er das Falsche macht, weil er auf's Marketing reinfällt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre eher selten zwischen Stuttgart und München hin und her. 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nee ernsthaft, mir ist es lieber, jemand macht das Richtige aus falscher Überzeugung als wenn er das Falsche macht, weil er auf's Marketing reinfällt.



Aufs Marketing sind schon eine Menge reingefallen.
Und es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit die Hersteller dazu zu bewegen derartige Produkte nicht mehr herzustellen in dem sie nicht gekauft werden.
Ein L8 mit 700 Watt ist genauso ein quatsch wie ein 1500 Watt Netzteil mit 122 Ampere auf einer Leitung.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein L8 mit 700 Watt ist genauso ein quatsch wie ein 1500 Watt Netzteil mit 122 Ampere auf einer Leitung.



Bitte nicht so hart ich bin ein zartes Gemüt und komme nach der neuesten Erkenntnis nur schwer aus der Dusche in der ich in Embryonalstellung zusammengekauert hin und her wippe.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so hart ich bin ein zartes Gemüt und komme nach der neuesten Erkenntnis nur schwer aus der Dusche in der ich in Embryonalstellung schluchzend hin und her wippe.


 
Ja ich weiß.
Du bist eben auf das Marketing des Hersteller reingefallen.
Das kann jedem mal passieren. Das ist jetzt nicht schlimm. Mach dir nichts draus. Einfach abschütteln.
Aber nun bist du schlauer und weißt mehr über die Materie als vorher und daher wird dir das eben auch nicht noch mal passieren.

Das ist wie mit dem Fertig Rechner kaufen und danach merken dass das eigentlich keine gute Idee war.
Auch so ein Fehler passiert nur einmal.


----------



## denyo62 (10. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, ganz im Gegenteil. Multi Rail ist zu empfehlen, im Optimalfall mit möglichst 'wenig Ampere'.  [/URL]...



Erklärungsbedarf. Warum ist es mit weniger Ampere optimaler ?  wenn ich 12v1 mit 22A für die cpu habe ,komme ich auf 264w .. selbe Rechnung mit 12v2 für die Gpu ... dann hat die gpu "nur" 264w während die Cpu (zb) zu viel hat .. 

Wäre dann doch besser wenn man auf der 12v2 Schiene mehr Ampere hätte oder nicht ?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aufs Marketing sind schon eine Menge reingefallen.
> Und es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit die Hersteller dazu zu bewegen derartige Produkte nicht mehr herzustellen in dem sie nicht gekauft werden.
> Ein L8 mit 700 Watt ist genauso ein quatsch wie ein 1500 Watt Netzteil mit 122 Ampere auf einer Leitung.


 
Eben, nur muss man es den Leuten so erklären, dass DIE es verstehen und nicht so, dass du es verstehst^^


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß.
> Du bist eben auf das Marketing des Hersteller reingefallen.
> Das kann jedem mal passieren. Das ist jetzt nicht schlimm. Mach dir nichts draus. Einfach abschütteln.
> Aber nun bist du schlauer und weißt mehr über die Materie als vorher und daher wird dir das eben auch nicht noch mal passieren.
> ...



Klar hast Recht. Dachte mir nur "Hey, BQ hat qualitative NTs so wie ich gehört hab, 730 Watt, Modular, CF zertifiziert und nur für 80€.... Schnapp!"..... Die Falle für Unwissende....
Aber man muss in allem das positive sehen. Wenn mir das NT samt Hardware eines Tages in die Luft geht kann ich wenigstens mein Gewissen beruhigen wenn wieder 1000€ aufwärts in einen PC gesteckt werden


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Erklärungsbedarf. Warum ist es mit weniger Ampere optimaler ?  wenn ich 12v1 mit 22A für die cpu habe ,komme ich auf 264w .. selbe Rechnung mit 12v2 für die Gpu ... dann hat die gpu "nur" 264w während die Cpu (zb) zu viel hat ..
> 
> Wäre dann doch besser wenn man auf der 12v2 Schiene mehr Ampere hätte oder nicht ?


 
Das bezieht sich auf mehr als zwei Rails.
Das Straight E9 mit 500 Watt hat 4 Rails mit je 18 Ampere.
die 18 Ampere hast du für je einen PCIe Stecker und fürs Mainboard und CPU.
18 Ampere sind über 200 Watt. Ein 8 Pin Stecker kann maximal 150 Watt liefern. Es ist also mehr als genug Reserve vorhanden.
Das Mainboard und die CPU haben ja eine eigenen Leitung.

Bei zwei Leitung und 22 Ampere hast du 264 Watt.
Aber an dieser Leitung hängen eben nicht nur ein PCIe Stecker sondern eben auch noch CPU oder Mainboard.
Oder eben beide PCIe Stecker. Je nach dem halt.

Die 264 Watt müssen dann nicht nur die 150 Watt für den PCIe Stecker stemmen sondern auch noch die 75 Watt extra für den PCIe Slot des Mainboards und noch zusätzlich die Sata/Pata Stecker.
Da kann es sein dass du wesentlich schneller an die 264 Watt herankommst und dann reicht es nicht aus.



Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Klar hast Recht. Dachte mir nur "Hey, BQ hat qualitative NTs so wie ich gehört hab, 730 Watt, Modular, CF zertifiziert und nur für 80€.... Schnapp!"..... Die Falle für Unwissende....
> Aber man muss in allem das positive sehen. Wenn mir das NT samt Hardware eines Tages in die Luft geht kann ich wenigstens mein Gewissen beruhigen wenn wieder 1000€ aufwärts in einen PC gesteckt werden



So schwarz darfst du es auch nicht sehen.
In die Luft fliegen wird da nichts. Wenn das Netzteil überlastet wird schaltet es ab. Darauf kannst du dich verlassen.


----------



## IqpI (10. Januar 2014)

Und des ist sich auch so, dass die rails nicht nur für bestimmte Verbraucher sind. Die Leistung wird da angesetzt, wo sie gebraucht wird. Nehmen wir an (THEORETISCH), ein PCI Stecker bringt 300w, dann kommen 264w von rail 1 und der Rest von rail 2. Oder liege ich mit dieser Annahme falsch?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Erklärungsbedarf. Warum ist es mit weniger Ampere optimaler ?  wenn ich 12v1 mit 22A für die cpu habe ,komme ich auf 264w .. selbe Rechnung mit 12v2 für die Gpu ... dann hat die gpu "nur" 264w während die Cpu (zb) zu viel hat ..
> 
> Wäre dann doch besser wenn man auf der 12v2 Schiene mehr Ampere hätte oder nicht ?


 


Du hast (im Idealfall) dann eine *ganze Lane pro Gerät*, also z.B. 20A *pro Grafikkarte*. Du kannst also die Geräte problemlos versorgen (ansonsten ist das Design Mist).



Die nachfolgenden Werte sind komplett aus der Luft gegriffen und dienen nur dazu, den Sachverhalt zu erläutern.

Der Vorteil bei geringeren Stromstärken ist der:
Je geringer die Stromstärke ist, desto stärker fallen Schwankungen ins Gewicht. 2 Ampere Überstrom auf einer 20A-Leitung sind schon 10%, also ein wesentlicher Anteil und die OCP wird da vermutlich schon bald aktiv werden.

2 Ampere auf einer 50A-Leitung sind dagegen nur 4%, das liegt noch locker innerhalb der Belastungsgrenze und dein Netzteil wird nicht abschalten, auch wenn es eigentlich langsam die Hardware röstet.

Nun, stell dir mal vor, was da bei 1000W-Netzteilen passiert: Da hast du ~84A auf einer Leitung, du kannst also locker mal 8-9A überbelasten, ohne dass etwas passiert (zum Vergleich, mit 96W kannst du schon fast eine zweite CPU betreiben!).





IqpI schrieb:


> Und des ist sich auch so, dass die rails nicht nur  für bestimmte Verbraucher sind. Die Leistung wird da angesetzt, wo sie  gebraucht wird. Nehmen wir an (THEORETISCH), ein PCI Stecker bringt  300w, dann kommen 264w von rail 1 und der Rest von rail 2. Oder liege  ich mit dieser Annahme falsch?


 

Kommt auf die Anbindung an. Wenn du z.B. 3 Rails für 2 Grafikkarten hast, dann kannst du prinzipiell schon 2 "ganze" Lanes für eine Graka beanspruchen (und die zweite Graka bekommt dann nur das, was die dritte Lane bringen kann).

Wenn du z.B. 2 Lanes für 2 Grafikkarten hast, kann es gut sein, dass pro PCIe-Stecker eine Rail angebunden wird und dann hast du diese xxx Watt und das war's.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

IqpI schrieb:


> Und des ist sich auch so, dass die rails nicht nur für bestimmte Verbraucher sind. Die Leistung wird da angesetzt, wo sie gebraucht wird. Nehmen wir an (THEORETISCH), ein PCI Stecker bringt 300w, dann kommen 264w von rail 1 und der Rest von rail 2. Oder liege ich mit dieser Annahme falsch?


 
Ein PCIe Stecker bringt maximal 150 Watt. Das sind die 8 Pins.
Hast du zwei 8 Pins auf einer Rail wären das 300 Watt.
Liefert die Leitung aber nur 264 Watt dann können die 300 Watt nicht bereit gestellt werden.


----------



## IqpI (10. Januar 2014)

Ah okay, danke


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> So schwarz darfst du es auch nicht sehen.
> In die Luft fliegen wird da nichts. Wenn das Netzteil überlastet wird schaltet es ab. Darauf kannst du dich verlassen.



Verdammt, nicht mal das funktioniert


----------



## denyo62 (10. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein PCIe Stecker bringt maximal 150 Watt. Das sind die 8 Pins. Hast du zwei 8 Pins auf einer Rail wären das 300 Watt. Liefert die Leitung aber nur 264 Watt dann können die 300 Watt nicht bereit gestellt werden.



Okk.. wurde zwar schon angesprochen aber noch die letzte frage .. dann dürfte das ganze hier idiotensicher geklärt sein...

wenn wir bei dem beispiel mit 2 rails a 22A bleiben ... und die Karte will mehr als 264w ziehen ... kann sie sich was von den 264watt für die cpu was ziehen ?

Ideal wäre das nicht .. aber mir gehts nur darum zu verstehen was alles zumindest theoretisch machbar ist .. 

Beim schreiben hat sich noch ne Frage ergeben :

Selbes Beispiel: 12v1 a 22A
                           12v2 a 22A
                           max. 12v aber nur 35A

1x cpu die 140watt zieht und 1x gpu die 300watt zieht ..

So.. cpu bekommt also 124watt zu viel ... und gpu 36watt zu wenig ...

wie spielt sich das ganze hier ab ? nimmt sich die gpu einfach von der 12v2 schiene den rest ? 

und die max 35v bedeutet ja dass die 12v schienen zusammen maximal auf 420watt kommen .. sprich selbst wenn die gpu die fehlenden 36 watt von der anderen schiene bekommt bräuchten gpu und cpu zusammen 440watt... also wäre es hier im bespiel das falsche NT für das system


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

Dann geh in die Ecke und schäm dich! 


Ne ernsthaft, mir ist das auch passiert, mein erstes NT war ein Corsair AX750 Gold (immerhin das SeaSonic-Modell)


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr noch ein Beispiel wollt geht zu eruem Sicherungskasten und macht denn auf ist da (k)eine Sicherung oder viele verschiedene? 

So ähnlich ist das auch bei einem Mulit Rail, die einzelnen Rails sind sozusagen absicherungen.

Wer des engl mächtig ist liest hier hinein dort steht auch etwas darüber wem wir diesen Single Rail Quatsch zu verdanken haben 

Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. Januar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> ...


 
Nein die eine Rail kann der anderen Rail nichts abnehmen an Last oder ähnliches. Wenn die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Rail durch einen zu großen Abnehmer überschritten wird, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Du hast ein gutes Netzteil gekauft mit guten Sicherungsfunktionen, d.h. bei etwa 10% Überlast auf der Lane schaltet es ab. Oder du hast kein gutes Netzteil gekauft, eines das beispielsweise kein OCP hat, dann feuert es einfach trotzdem weiter die Leistung die benötigt wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2014)

1. Autovergleiche sind in diesem Falle nicht angebracht.
Wenn, dann kommt bitte mit eurer Hütte an.



vd29 schrieb:


> doch bei eben den angegebenen Werten, was man selber benötigt muss man natürlich schon wissen


 Sorry, aber was erzählst du hier für einen Unsinn?!
Hast schon mal in deinen Sicherungskasten geschaut? 
Hast du schon mal geschaut, wie dick die Kabel sind? Hast du schon mal geschaut, wie die abgesichert sind? 

Glaubst du Ernsthaft, dass du in deiner Hütte 'Single Rail' hättest? Oder hast du 'Multi Rail'?? Und jetzt überleg mal, warum das so ist!


denyo62 schrieb:


> Erklärungsbedarf. Warum ist es mit weniger Ampere optimaler ?  wenn ich 12v1 mit 22A für die cpu habe ,komme ich auf 264w .. selbe Rechnung mit 12v2 für die Gpu ... dann hat die gpu "nur" 264w während die Cpu (zb) zu viel hat ..
> Wäre dann doch besser wenn man auf der 12v2 Schiene mehr Ampere hätte oder nicht ?


Hm?
Du gehst es falsch an. Du denkst, dass die Anzahl der Rails limitiert ist. Gut, das ist auch nicht unrichtig, aber die Lösung ist eben NICHT 'mehr Ampere' sondern mehr Rails. 
Und wenn du jetzt z.B. 8 Rails bei einem 500W Netzteil hast, kannst du die Rails auch ganz anders aufteilen. Da kannst dann, abgesehen von der CPU, mit ~10A OCP Trip Points arbeiten.
z.B.
+12V1 (CPU): 15A OCP
+12V2 Laufwerke 1: 10A OCP
+12V3 Laufwerke 2: 10A OCP
+12V4 PCIe 1: 15A OCP
+12V5 PCIe 2: 15A OCP
+12V6 PCIe 3: 15A OCP
+12V7 PCIe 4: 15A OCP
+12V8 CPU 2: 15A OCP

Siehst du, worauf ich hinaus möchte?
Gut, ist nur auf die schnelle hingeschmissen, aber du siehst, dass man bei +12V4 bis +12V7 nur einen Anschluss pro Rail hat: Einen 8pin-PCIe Anschluss. Ein PCIe Anschluss darf bis zu 12,5A liefern, hier hat man also noch 2,5A (oder 30W) Reserve pro Anschluss.

hier mal zwei Beispiele über die Folgen von Überlast und zu hoch angesetzter OCP.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Du hast (im Idealfall) dann eine *ganze Lane pro Gerät*, also z.B. 20A *pro Grafikkarte*. Du kannst also die Geräte problemlos versorgen (ansonsten ist das Design Mist).


Im Idealfall hat man eine +12V Rail pro Kabel 
Und die OCP ist entsprechend der Spezifikation des verwendeten Kabels gesetzt, so dass ein Schaden sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## denyo62 (10. Januar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Nein die eine Rail kann der anderen Rail nichts abnehmen an Last oder ähnliches. Wenn die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Rail durch einen zu großen Abnehmer überschritten wird, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Du hast ein gutes Netzteil gekauft mit guten Sicherungsfunktionen, d.h. bei etwa 10% Überlast auf der Lane schaltet es ab. Oder du hast kein gutes Netzteil gekauft, eines das beispielsweise kein OCP hat, dann feuert es einfach trotzdem weiter die Leistung die benötigt wird.



Ok damit ist die für mich  wichtigste aller fragen  zu diesem Thema beantwortet ..

Warum gibt es dann aber einen kombinierten Wert ? 264watt für cpu und 264watt für gpu ... macht zusammen 528 watt ... kombiniert sind aber zb nur 420watt maximal gegeben ... 

ist es dann also so , dass zwar jede schiene 264 watt maximal ziehen kann, aber niemals beide schienen gleichzeitig die 264watt liefern können da sie zusammen die 420watt nicht überschreiten dürfen ? 

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe wäre das perfekte NT also eins mit vielen rails, von denen selbst die, die für die gpus gedacht sind nicht mehr als 25A brauchen .. und bei dem beim combi wert nicht viel watt verloren geht ..

zb 12v1 a 18a für cpu 
      12v2 a 25a für 1.gpu
      12v3 a 25a für 2.gpu
   max.12v 800watt .

das wäre doch eins wo kombiniert kaum leistung verloren geht mit 3 12v schienen ..


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. Januar 2014)

Ich kann hier gar nicht mehr folgen... Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Rails und Lanes


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. Januar 2014)

Keiner, hab nur ausversehen während des Textes die Wörter gewechselt.  Rail ist aber zu bevorzugen. Lanes sind eher woanders zu suchen.

Sry hab beim Tippen an was anderes gedacht.


----------

